# .     .

## Primorsky

?    ?             (    - ?)

----------

> ?    ?             (    - ?)


 
     -    
    -      ,

----------


## Bucom

> ?    ?             (    - ?)


   #2   :
"           ." (. 136,  )
"                            ,              ,   ." (. 124,  )
       (, 3-   ):

----------


## GSokolov

,    -         (. 123  ).         ,    .         .    "" ,   .           ,   .

----------


## tan223

> ,    -         (. 123  ).         ,    .         .    "" ,   .           ,   .


      ?
 ,       ?
         2 
        ?        ?            -

----------


## Bucom

> 2


         ?        (     ).         /  (    ).       (  )  .

----------


## tan223

> ?        (     ).         /  (    ).       (  )  .


    ,    #1,     ,        :Smilie:

----------


## GSokolov

> ?
>  ,       ?
>          2 
>         ?


,  . ,                 *   ,   *     (..        ,      ),           .       ,    ;    ,   .      ,            ,      .

----------


## tan223

> . ,  .....        ....,           . .


  :Smilie: 
 ,     ,

----------


## jul-2000

> ,       ?


         .       2   ,     .        ,      .   .

----------


## tan223

> .       2   ,     .        ,      .   .


   ?         ""

----------


## jul-2000

> ?


.




> ""





> ?
>  ,       ?
>         2


      "".          .

----------

,    2

----------

> .       2   ,     .        ,      .   .


  !        ,              ))))  ...       ...    ))) :Wow:

----------


## mizeri

(..            -  ),     -     ,            ,        ? ..    ""  -         .     ?         (     ),   ,      ?    15,   16,          15.

----------


## mizeri

> !        ,              ))))  ...       ...    )))


 :Big Grin:       ,           (     -             12  - ,         .        28 .           ,    ,    44 (   "" 16 )     ,   -   .   28  8 ,                  8-9 .  "" - 18 ))))

----------

> :.   28  8 ,        ))))


    ,          :Smilie: )))

----------


## mizeri

> ,         )))


 :Big Grin:      ))))                .

----------

: 
        4.06.2012
             4.06.2012.

----------


## mizeri

> : 
>         4.06.2012
>              4.06.2012.


    ?     "    4.06"     ,  4-    .

----------


## Vaclav

> : 
>         4.06.2012
>              4.06.2012.


**,      , __,    .  **    ,  **.       ,    **  - ,      ( ). 

  -   .           ,               ,  -   /  -       . ,    ,         ,      "  ". , ,  ,         .

----------


## jul-2000

> 4.06.2012


   ""?  ?  
 .    ,     ,    .

----------

> ""?  ?  
>  .    ,     ,    .


  -   .        .       ,        .

----------


## jul-2000

> .


        .

----------

. .    .  , ....       2   .     ?  ?

----------

?

----------

.

----------

...    ,   ...

----------


## mln

> . .    .  , ....       2   .     ?  ?


   ,      ,        .

----------

> ...    ,   ...


      ?   ,   ,     .

----------


## jul-2000

> ,   ,     .


  :Frown:

----------

,             28...    ...

    ,         -  ...   99.99%,     ...      ...   ...

----------

! ))))    !    .      ,     2  .         ,     .     ,       .

----------

...   -  ...  ...

----------


## mln

> ,     .     ,       .


 ....     ......    ,    ,

----------

.      13.08.12       21.09.,   14.09.,   07.09.     ,        ,    ,     04.09.        ?

----------

,     21.08

----------

,  .   ,   13.08.,   14.08.    21.08. (      21.08),   07.09.          ,    () 04.09.      ?

----------


## Kassir

**,         ,         ?

----------

,     .        ,      ,     .    .        ?

----------


## Kassir

,       ( ),       .                  .    ,     ,      ?

   ( )  30.12.2001 N 197-
 122.     



> .
> 
>                      .              .
> 
>               :
> 
>   -          ;
> 
>       ;
> ...


 123.     




> ,                      ,   372       .
> 
> *      ,    .*
> 
>                    .
> 
>      ,       ,            .                           .


 124.      






> ,      ,  :
> 
>    ;
> 
>          ,         ;
> 
>    ,   ,   .
> 
>                              ,              ,   .
> ...

----------

,       07.09,  ,     04.09?

----------


## GSokolov

> ?


 ,  .   :      . ,      ,          ,  , .         . - , ,               ,           ,     ,           .    ,       0,53 %   ,      ?

----------

,     ,   .

----------

,  21  - .    25.08 - ,  ,  ,    ?

----------


## GSokolov

,   .   __   ,    .    .

----------

